
48 Psychological Facts You Should Know About Yourself - Business Insider - jedwhite
http://www.businessinsider.com/48-psychological-facts-you-should-know-about-yourself-2012-4#
======
jedwhite
At first it looked like this was going to be one of those silly slideshows
with no real meat, but each item is a more detailed article. An example of the
"chunking" of information it discusses. Ironically the front page introducing
the article doesn't do anywhere near justice to the content that follows.

